# freebsd-update complaint



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2013)

Recently I updated my FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE machine from -p0 to -p1 by the way of freebsd-update fetch/install, and ever since then, freebsd-update fetch bugs me with the following complaint:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
...
... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

No updates needed to update system to 9.1-RELEASE-p1.
```

I cannot remember that I ever touched that file. If I move it out of the way, then freebsd-update stops complaining but freebsd-update fetch/install does not provide the updated file either. So, I guess, I need to update /var/db/mergemaster.mtree manually, how?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

If I'm correct that file is a left over from a previous mergemaster(8) run. Perhaps, at some point in the past, did you do a source update?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I'm correct that file is a left over from a previous mergemaster(8) run. Perhaps, at some point in the past, did you do a source update?



Last year, I updated the machine from 9.1-RC3 to 9.1-RELEASE and I ran mergemaster(8) as part of the update sequence.

So, may I simply delete /var/db/mergemaster.mtree, or shall I replace it with something else?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 28, 2013)

Please, show output to see what reports from kernel:
`# strings /boot/kernel/kernel | tail -n 5`

Which patch level indicates in /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh on the updated system?
`# cat /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh | head -n 35`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2013)

rolfheinrich said:
			
		

> So, may I simply delete /var/db/mergemaster.mtree, or shall I replace it with something else?


Nah, you should be able to delete it without any adverse effects.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nah, you should be able to delete it without any adverse effects.



OK, thank you. I deleted the file.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Please, show output to see what reports from kernel:
> `# strings /boot/kernel/kernel | tail -n 5`




```
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0: Wed Dec 12 23:35:43 BRST 2012
    root@server.p...d.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC_IPsec_NAT
FreeBSD
9.1-RELEASE
GENERIC_IPsec_NAT
```



			
				cpu82 said:
			
		

> Which patch level indicates in /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh on the updated system?
> `# cat /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh | head -n 35`




```
#!/bin/sh -
#
# Copyright (c) 1984, 1986, 1990, 1993
#	The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.
#
# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
# modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
# are met:
# 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
# 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
#    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
#    documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
# 4. Neither the name of the University nor the names of its contributors
#    may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software
#    without specific prior written permission.
#
# THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE REGENTS AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND
# ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
# IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
# ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE REGENTS OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
# FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
# DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
# OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
# HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
# LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
# OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
# SUCH DAMAGE.
#
#	@(#)newvers.sh	8.1 (Berkeley) 4/20/94
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/sys/conf/newvers.sh 243710 2012-11-30 19:36:20Z kensmith $

TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="9.1"
BRANCH="RELEASE-p1"
```


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 28, 2013)

You stays on -RELEASE, but not raises the patch level as reported from kernel, but -p1 in newvers.sh, if you recompile and install the kernel then you'll have -p1. The only thing you gain by that is that uname(1) reports FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1, it's purely cosmetic. Furthermore, about mergemaster(8) I recommend you take a look to sysutils/etcupdate in the ports. It can do a semi-auto three-way merge of your configs requiring minimal involvement.


----------

